# Gothic Windows with Monitor



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are some windows I made to hold 32" monitors for a customer. Sadly I didn't get to do any of the distressing/painting (the fun stuff). Let me know what you think!

And to clarify, the video clip I created was just something I was playing with. The customer is making their own effect with actors. The video wasn't sold with the windows.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're very pretty and look great with the added projection effect.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing. I love how they work.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love those! I have an affinity for old churches and church art, I am particularly fond of gothic architecture. You really did a beautiful job.


----------



## kirby (Dec 28, 2015)

That looks awesome!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Are all the monitors being run on separate feeds? Was curious about setting all monitors on one video feed, but only having one window with a ghost. I don't know anything about video editing, I assume it is duable, but not sure how hard.

They are really nice looking and now flat screens are beginning to show up free in yards etc. Lots of potential for haunters.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are fantastic!
Seriously!!!


----------

